
23andme on sale for $99 on Amazon temporarily - nonzerosum
https://www.amazon.com/exec/obidos/ASIN/B01G7PYQTM/01825-20
======
nonzerosum
I _think_ this is actually pretty relevant to the HN audience.

Many of my techie friends who I sent this deal to were really glad, and a few
bought some to give as birthday gifts.

------
SirLJ
Gotta build that genetic database...

